# Quad City Rocket



## Thunder (Sep 21, 2020)

I seem to recall how we were to get service to the Quad Cities within days of Pritzker being elected

same with Rockford......

well I guess I won’t be running a train on the old Rock anytime soon, as there is no more talk of it, and the farmer that owns that land where the connection is going sure keeps planting it.

oh well. At least half the Chargers have the destination sign set for the Quad Cities in the saved files


----------



## Anthony V (Sep 21, 2020)

Thunder said:


> I seem to recall how we were to get service to the Quad Cities within days of Pritzker being elected
> 
> same with Rockford......
> 
> ...


They might have to switch to the all IAIS and CSX route through Joliet, Ottawa, and LaSalle if this farmer won't allow a connection track to be built for this new service. Switching routes for a proposed new service isn't unheard of. They switched the Rockford route from the CN to the UP due to the lack of cooperation from CN.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 21, 2020)

That’s just it. It isn’t the farmer causing the issue.
Iowa interstate kinda shut the door on this when certain folks got snippy with them. Not Amtrak folks, rail advocate groups.

id love to run that whole route, but it isn’t feasible as it’s all dark territory from UD to the QC. What made it palatable to some was the smaller price tag of the earth works and connection at Wyanet , then the CTC/PTC upgrade to at least East Moline. If you had to redo the entire Illinois division? Yikes.


----------

